# Need help with ID plant



## JeroenH (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi,

A few weeks back went to a Zoo here in Holland which has a great tropical greenhouse. I took a small piece of this plant home (without asking so i didn't get a name ). The plant is doing great in my tank but i have no idea what it is.

The leaves and stem are covered with fuzzy hairs (like a peach). The bottem of the leafs are purple-ish red (which could indicate growing in lower light conditions).
In the greenhouse it was hanging from a wall, and it had what looked like roots for clinging to the wall.

Anyone has any idea what kind of plant this is?

Thanks!

Here are some pictures of the plant:


Side view









From the top









From the bottom:


----------



## Stijn (Oct 26, 2009)

Ruellia devosiana


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

really attractive....doesn't look like what I saw on Google....


----------



## JeroenH (Aug 20, 2014)

Thats it Stijn! Thanks alot!


----------

